# Starting my shed conversion



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

I have decided to convert my shed to a small man cave area. It is not going to be anything fancy but plan on making it comfortable. Not sure yet what I am going to do with the floor. May do a linoleum floor, slap some paint up, put an ceiling fan to move the air around, and put a couple of couches or comfortable chairs in there. 

Open to suggestions on things I should consider while building this, or suggestions. Not going crazy with ventilation as when I am done I can just open the barn style door and let it air. I am also going to just heat it with a small kero heater. I did add a few outlets but did not want to get too crazy. 

Here is some pics of the project getting started........


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

Here are a couple of the interior


----------



## UGA07 (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks sweet! You have given me some ideas to do with my shed so I can have a warmer place to :smoke:. Muchas gracias!


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Dont forget the cable and telephone, also you may want to consider a small ac/heater that may fit in your window. Kero stinks I dont care how new or fancy the heater you always get some fumes.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

For my garage I put down some flooring, whiteboard walls, a small heater and a PC. I have a nice reading chair, a few "hangout" chairs and a futon. Simple, cheap and works great in the winter so far.

Good luck with the conversion and have fun!


----------



## HMMWV (Jan 22, 2010)

This is something I've been thinking about doing. Now I have someone to bounce some questions off of (your fault, you brought it up).

How far away from the house proper is it? How did you run your electric line? More ?'s to come.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

HMMWV said:


> This is something I've been thinking about doing. Now I have someone to bounce some questions off of (your fault, you brought it up).
> 
> How far away from the house proper is it? How did you run your electric line? More ?'s to come.


To properly run your electrical line you should rent a trencher from Home Depot and bury it to the local code depth. I think its 36" around my house. You can run in ground romex or run conduit out.

Please please please don't be one of those people that puts electrical like 4 inches below the surface. When I was landscaping a house a few years ago (yah yah crappy summer job), I chopped through an electrical line with a shovel. I didn't get injured, but things could have ended up a lot worse.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice shed. That is much bigger than mine bing 6'6" I have to duck while in mine. I would love to do something like that. How much does a shed like that run?


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

This is awesome! This will be great when you get it all finished! But even in the summer, you can just open up that door and it will be a nice little chill atmosphere. Throw on some good music and it adds to the cigar euphoria haha! Great place though!


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

I have a shed almost exactly like that. They're great winter or summer. Can the kerosene heat and go with propane though. I use one of these, a Big Buddy and it heats my 10x15 shed up nicely. ALWAYS keep two 20lb. propane cylinders around so when one depletes, you have another to hook up. You'll ALWAYS run out of gas at the worst times.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

+1 on the propane Kerosene stinks.
Just make sure your not smoking when you change the tank.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> +1 on the propane Kerosene stinks.
> Just make sure your not smoking when you change the tank.


Either way you should put in an exhaust fan either high in a wall or in the roof.

My buddy put one in his garage, we can smoke the place out and just hit the switch and out it goes.

WOrks great when actaully working on the car too :laugh:


----------



## Troller98 (Sep 21, 2010)

Awesome! Please keep us posted with update pictures.

I'm kicking this idea around myself. It's either try to seal off/ventilate a room in my basement or build an outside Man Cave. I am leaning more and more to the outdoor Man Cave.


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

HMMWV said:


> This is something I've been thinking about doing. Now I have someone to bounce some questions off of (your fault, you brought it up).
> 
> How far away from the house proper is it? How did you run your electric line? More ?'s to come.


wire

It is about 75 feet. We ran a wire, buried 36 inches down in conduit. I have an outlet and light fixture, all I Need.


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

Jivey said:


> Nice shed. That is much bigger than mine bing 6'6" I have to duck while in mine. I would love to do something like that. How much does a shed like that run?


I do not recall as I bought it almost 10 years ago. Sorry...


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

rob51461 said:


> Dont forget the cable and telephone, also you may want to consider a small ac/heater that may fit in your window. Kero stinks I dont care how new or fancy the heater you always get some fumes.


I have been running kero in my garage for the last two weeks and I have not really noticed any lingering smell....Maybe when I get it in my shed I will. I actually thought propane smelled more??


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

rob51461 said:


> Dont forget the cable and telephone, also you may want to consider a small ac/heater that may fit in your window. Kero stinks I dont care how new or fancy the heater you always get some fumes.


I thought about the cable, and will probably add it at a later time. No phone, we do not even use our land line phone at home. Computer works out there thanks to wifi at the house.....


----------



## TheFreakShow (Jul 13, 2010)

Jivey said:


> Nice shed. That is much bigger than mine bing 6'6" I have to duck while in mine. I would love to do something like that. How much does a shed like that run?


Prices vary from location to location and of course wood prices go up and down all the time, but, I built a 10x14 shed (8' at the eaves) a few years back and it was around $1500. 2x4 construction, 1" tongue and groove flooring, T-111 siding, asphalt shingles, on a 6x6 pressure treated lumber sitting on cement pier blocks (essentially a movable skid). I still have the plans if anyone is interested.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

You won't get ANY odor off those Big Buddy heaters, they're friggin great. I went out to my shed a half hour ago and it was 28 in there. Put the heater on high and came back 30 minutes later and its 52. Not bad since its super windy out. It'll get to about 60. I love buying propane.....LOL!

I was thinking about running a nat gas line to the shed and installing a ceiling blower heater but that involves extensive permits, assorted BS and expense. If I ever get a second larger shed, (12x25) I'll probably have to do it however.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

rob51461 said:


> Dont forget the cable and telephone, also you may want to consider a small ac/heater that may fit in your window. Kero stinks I dont care how new or fancy the heater you always get some fumes.


Dont put a phone in there! in fact dont even bring the cellphone in there. Enjoy the time to smoke!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Great shed! I had a great shed, once, then we had our son and all of his overflow crap goes in there. It's a bit ridiculous, but it was once the best place. Even had a wood burning stove and leather furniture. Now, the stove is gone and furniture is a distant memory and I have Rubbermaids everywhere.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

MoreBeer said:


> I have a shed almost exactly like that. They're great winter or summer. Can the kerosene heat and go with propane though. I use one of these, a Big Buddy and it heats my 10x15 shed up nicely. ALWAYS keep two 20lb. propane cylinders around so when one depletes, you have another to hook up. You'll ALWAYS run out of gas at the worst times.


I have two of those in my garage and they work great also get a window exhaust fan, you won't regret the purchase and will make sitting in there while smoking much more comfortable.

Jerry in Minnesota


----------



## Yamaha53 (May 22, 2010)

Firedawg said:


> Dont put a phone in there! in fact dont even bring the cellphone in there. Enjoy the time to smoke!


 Got to agree and leave the cable and tv in the house also. Just need some tunes IMO.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice build! little jealous! lots of luck with it.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I keep looking in the pics and for some reason.... it must be me or something.... :shock:but where is the stripper pole?:laugh:


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Good luck on the man cave build.


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

Zfog said:


> I keep looking in the pics and for some reason.... it must be me or something.... :shock:but where is the stripper pole?:laugh:


Yeah, let me try and explain that one to my wife.....


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

Here are a few after today's work


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

thunderdan11 said:


> Here are a few after today's work


Sweet, looks like you'll be smoking in there in no time at all!!!


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Sweet, looks like you'll be smoking in there in no time at all!!!


:smoke2:
Thanks, hoping to be in by Christmas...


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

JoeyBear said:


> Great shed! I had a great shed, once, then we had our son and all of his overflow crap goes in there. It's a bit ridiculous, but it was once the best place. Even had a wood burning stove and leather furniture. Now, the stove is gone and furniture is a distant memory and I have Rubbermaids everywhere.


That is what was, WAS, in my shed. My kids are a bit older now, 13 and 15. I am building some mezanine storage in my garage for all my tupperware containers of crap.


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

Looks like a pretty good sized man cave. I would put one of the 'leaf' looking fans on the ceiling!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

thunderdan11 said:


> That is what was, WAS, in my shed. My kids are a bit older now, 13 and 15. I am building some mezanine storage in my garage for all my tupperware containers of crap.


You give me hope for a better future!! My next house is going to have a dedicated cigar shed/bar that my wife can't complain about!


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

thunderdan11 said:


> Here are a few after today's work


Very nice. If I wasnt such a procrastinator I would have shed transformed. Nah, seriously I wouldnt. Next house will have to come set up.


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

It is moving a bit slower because of all the mudding right now. Hopefully by the weekend it will be done and ready for paint......

Here is a true before picture, although I should have taken it with the piles of boxes, tuppaware, bikes etc in it. What a mess it was.....


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

Got the first coat of paint up, hoping to have floor down tonight and ready to smoke by Sunday at the latest. It may take me a while to fill up the room with accessories etc but will at least have a place to sit and smoke.....


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

thunderdan11 said:


> but will at least have a place to sit and smoke.....


And that is what it is really all about.

Great job Dan! Be sure to show us the finished room.


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

Got the first coats on, will see if we need another tomorrow and then the floor.......


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Nice man! This project is flying by.

I'm jealous, I would love to have a shed. I don't think my apartment complex would be too happy though.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

DeeSkank said:


> Nice man! This project is flying by.
> 
> I'm jealous, I would love to have a shed. I don't think my apartment complex would be too happy though.


Only one way to find out!


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Looking good Dan, looking forward to see how this turns out.


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

great color choice.. I love it.


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

thunderdan11 said:


> Got the first coats on, will see if we need another tomorrow and then the floor.......


For some reason I am not seeing the newest thumbnails.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice job! You'll love it once you're done. I'm outside sitting in mine right now smoking and drinking, just came out now after running the heat for a half hour. 24 degrees outside and 53 inside!

Make sure you hook up some exhaust fans. For the nicer weather you can just open a window and pop a fan on a table blowing out. For the winter set up a high-velocity fan on a shelf blowing out of one of the vents on either side. I assume your shed has vents on each side near the roof? Most like yours do.

Best of luck with it!


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

Can not seem to get my pictures from photobucket to upload without getting error messages, so here is the link....

Pictures by thunderdan11 - Photobucket


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

here are some thumbnail pics


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Great idea! I wouldn't mind doing that, but I would have to convince the wife to get the lawn & garden supplies, patio furniture, and pond supplies out of there. Then add a window or two, insulate, put up sheet rock and cover the floor, wire it up and add a heater & air conditioner, paint the inside and then figure a way to keep the mice out. 

Too much work and $$$. I think it would be easier to just buy a used camper and park it next to the garage. Could then be used for dual purposes. One for smoking and the other for when the wife put's me in the dog house. 

Oh well, maybe someday when the money trees start producing.


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

thunderdan11 said:


> here are some thumbnail pics


OH MY....that is SWEET!!!! Great job bro! Oh how I wish I had a place like that...smoking in the winter is very limited...enjoy!:rockon:


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

WOW, that came out nice!! enjoy


----------



## Yamaha53 (May 22, 2010)

Very nice work, It has really come together.


----------



## G-ROD (Dec 18, 2010)

Looks like a nice space! Nice paint and floor!


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

thunderdan11 said:


> here are some thumbnail pics


Very nice job. Looks great.


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow! Zero to something nice in record time.

I have a feeling you will be copied. Very nice work.


----------



## coach33 (Dec 6, 2008)

Rock31 said:


> For my garage I put down some flooring, whiteboard walls, a small heater and a PC. I have a nice reading chair, a few "hangout" chairs and a futon. Simple, cheap and works great in the winter so far.
> 
> Good luck with the conversion and have fun!


I would LUV to see some pictures of your makeshift garage.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Have you had your first smoke in there yet. If yes, curious what it was, how enjoyable and what you ended up doing for heat and ventilation.


----------



## Johnisnotcool (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice work! I was going to recommend that kinda flooring but you finished it before I found your thread. Well done.


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

Having my first smoke in my cave right now. So far it is awesome. Smoking a AF short story, and sipping a Dalwhinnie Scotch . Savoring the Eagles Win.......


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Have you had your first smoke in there yet. If yes, curious what it was, how enjoyable and what you ended up doing for heat and ventilation.


As of right now I have a fan in the window and using an electric heater. The room is totally clear of smoke withinn about 10 seconds or so, very surprising, but I loose my heat pretty quickly....Although I am in a long sleeve t shirt and sweats and I am fine. I am going to install a wall mount exhaust fan in the future for ventilation. As for heat, going to use the electric heater set on a time for now, if it is real cold I may switch to a kero heater. As of now it works awesome...


----------



## Domino68 (Jul 17, 2010)

Very nice and Congratulations!


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the compliments. I am pretty happy how it turned out. My wife found some cigar material and is going to make me some nice coverings for the windows and a few throw pillows...


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

Very cool. I was thinking in the beginning you were just doing a couple of folding chairs and a heater, lol. Great job and enjoy.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

maybe look at getting a small shanty stove for heat. easy to install and heat up well.
http://www.bargainoutfitters.com/net/cb/12000-BTU-Propane-Stove-Heater.aspx?a=365111&kwtid=255701&pm3d=CSE-BO-3-GOOGLE


----------



## HMMWV (Jan 22, 2010)

Dan,

Someone earlier said that you would be copied. I hope that that someone is me. I will be fantasizing all winter about how I will accomplish this come spring. I have a question on the doors. Shed doors are notorious for bad seals, gaps and the like. What did you have to do to get the weather tight fit that I would expect you needed?


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

I currently live in a condo, but I'm looking to buy a house w/ in the next year or so. A requirement is that it has a big enough back yard to get my daughter a swing set, and me a decent size shed to do just this with it.


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

i can't wait to move out of my apartment. 

i always wanted a basement for a man cave, but these shed conversions and separate man caves are making me think i wouldn't mind having an entire building to myself, not just a part of the house.


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

HMMWV said:


> Dan,
> 
> Someone earlier said that you would be copied. I hope that that someone is me. I will be fantasizing all winter about how I will accomplish this come spring. I have a question on the doors. Shed doors are notorious for bad seals, gaps and the like. What did you have to do to get the weather tight fit that I would expect you needed?


It is funny you ask that question, I do have a gap on the top of the door, and on the bottom. I am going to be placing wood in these spots to see if I can close the gap. I am going to get two of those door draft stoppers that you put along the bottom to see if that works. I really only use the one door. Will let you know how it works out though....


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

Firedawg said:


> maybe look at getting a small shanty stove for heat. easy to install and heat up well.
> 12,000 - Btu Propane Stove Heater, Tools, Nu-Way at Bargain Outfitters


Thanks, that looks pretty cool.


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

I use a small wall mounted propane heater in my garage. The advantages are that it is up out your way, it is ventless, and it was less than $100. It does help to have a fan to move the warm air around. It does not look nearly as cool as the one Firedog mentioned though.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Yep, a nice backyard shed it where its at. Probably even better than a cigar room in the basement as it totally removes the possibility of smoke odors in the house. They're relatively cheap and easy to finish off. VERY nice job!

What you should consider doing is cutting a vent at the very top of each side wall (highest point) and mounting exhaust fans there. You're losing a load of heat with the window/fan set up. That works well for when its not extremely cold, but in nasty temps a ton of your warm air is being sucked out.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Sounds like the fun will continue - not only the smoking fun, but the adding, accessorising and continued improvements. You gotta be proud of it so far - enjoy...


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

Awesome project with an awesome result. Congrats and may you enjoy many fine smokes in good health! You do great work.


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

Here are a few updated pictures. I am now on the hunt for some items to adorn my walls, need to find and install a quality exhaust fan, decide what to do for heat,(currently running a portable electric heater on a timer to have it warm up slightly when I get home from work, then supplement with a kero heater when I get out there)and determine if I am going to bring cable out to it.


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

Very nice job. Shed looks great.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Wow Dan, that looks really great! What a nice man cave, I would really enjoy something like that, just a nice place to go and chill out. Some day haha!


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Exellent job, I would get the cable out there, its nice to have a smoke and watch a game, just another option, also are you gonna get a minifridge?


----------



## Ravens (Jan 4, 2011)

this thread kind of makes me feel sorry i live in an apartment


----------



## DylTheThrill (May 20, 2010)

Congratulations- this is awesome. I have a shed in my back yard that I have been wanting to convert. You have given me the inspiration I needed. Thank you for sharing. :thumb:


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

I think your cigar lounge needs a bigass framed map of the Caribbean. I would put one in my personal lounge if I had one.


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

Stubby said:


> I think your cigar lounge needs a bigass framed map of the Caribbean. I would put one in my personal lounge if I had one.


That is a really cool idea. I have the perfect spot some something like that as well.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

hoosiers2006 said:


> Very cool. I was thinking in the beginning you were just doing a couple of folding chairs and a heater, lol. Great job and enjoy.


Me too. Awesome conversion.


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

The shed turned out great! I missed this thread up until now. I've been debating on putting a shed out back just for this purpose or we may just add on to the house and have it be a theater/ cigar room.


----------



## jc5214 (Dec 13, 2010)

your shed is nicer than my house


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

Man that thing turned out GREAT!!!

JH


----------



## ccforme (Mar 25, 2007)

That is a perfect solution for winters around here. Wife doesn't allow it in doors, and most of the year is fine on the deck, but winters is a different story. This would be perfect. Now...just need to sell the wife on the "need" for a new shed.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

I had a cool idea... Try to salvage an old piece of blackboard from somewhere and frame it out with barn wood or something rustic. They you have a place to make notes or doodle if you get bored. I think it could look pretty classy on the wall.


----------



## rdn6405 (Nov 18, 2010)

Very nice conversion. Looks cozy.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Im looking for an apartment do you wan't to rent it out. But really though, nice set up. I like the french doors so you can completely open it up in the summer.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Great job Dan--I had no idea this shed would turn out this good--Very Impressive!


----------



## kblair3d (Nov 12, 2011)

TheFreakShow said:


> Prices vary from location to location and of course wood prices go up and down all the time, but, I built a 10x14 shed (8' at the eaves) a few years back and it was around $1500. 2x4 construction, 1" tongue and groove flooring, T-111 siding, asphalt shingles, on a 6x6 pressure treated lumber sitting on cement pier blocks (essentially a movable skid). I still have the plans if anyone is interested.


So sorry that I just got into this discussion so late, however I am in the process of designing and or laying out plans for a conversion just like this, do you still have those plans laying around would like to see some ideas


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

rob51461 said:


> Dont forget the cable and telephone, also you may want to consider a small ac/heater that may fit in your window. Kero stinks I dont care how new or fancy the heater you always get some fumes.


Forget kerosene, get an bottle top heater for an LP bottle. They put out TONS of heat and no fumes.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Very nice Dan, 

Did you insulate the floor or just lay the hardwood on top of the plywood?


----------

